# pensacola shark fishing tips



## floridasportsman (Aug 13, 2010)

I live a few miles from both navarre and pensacola pier and was wondering if any one had some experience shark fishing in the area. Mainly I want to know what the best baits are and best spots. Since Navarre pier opened many people have caught shark there(me included), but the pier is only open till 10 pm. Alot of people told me if I fished from a pier I'd need to kayak my bait out, and my best bet would be at night. I also wanted to know if I could fish from shore and avoid the $7 pier fees. Any adivce would be great, Thanks.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Not sure about the new Navarre pier, but shark fishing from Pensacola is a no-no. You're supposed to pop off any sharks that get hooked and they frown on people lugging a 12/0 Senator onto the pier.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Navarre allows sharkfishing after dark as I recall but it's not really encouraged. Your best bet is fishing from the beach.


----------



## floridasportsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks, what would be the best bait. I've heard alot of people like bonito and spanish, but I don't realy know where to get them from besides the piers.


----------

